# A plug cutter set well worth a plug.



## GaryK

I bought 2 individual cutters from MLCS and not the set.

I liked these because they cut straight plugs and not tapered and because of the length of plug they would cut.
If you look at my serving tray, all the dots were cut with one of these.

I agree with everything Emeralds said.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JohnGray

I agree. I have several of the MLCS plug cutters and they work fine. I used the 3/4" size to make Walnut dogs for my work bench. If I need any other sizes they will definitely come from MCLS.


----------



## Karson

I've got this set and I like that the plugs are right on for the size. I cut a 1" plug and it fit tight in a 1" forstner bit hole.

I'm going to cut some 5/8" ones (Is ther a 5/8" bit, not sure) for some sanding blocks that I'm making. I used this set to make the tenon on the handles for some mallets for a dovetail class that I took. I love the set.

I don't use it enough to worry about wearing them out.

I see you said it has the 5/8" so I'm good to go.


----------

